# So nervous!



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

On Saturday the 27th of October my house will be filled with about 20 people. Some are my best friends in the world while others are people I have never laid eyes on. This will be our first ever actually Halloween party. Of course we have had people over on the big night, to just hang out, eat some chili and scare the Trick or Treaters but this is so incredibly different. 

We are going to play some games, have some awesome food and lots of drinks. I can't wait for them to see the prizes I have picked out. Ranch flavored breath mints, Bacon candy, Bacon and Cheese flavored *CRICKETS*.... Oh my! 

Our decor is going to be of the haunted mansion theme. Very simple and creepy. I hope everything comes together the way I have been dreaming about. Our costumes you may ask, we will be making our debut as Marilyn Manson and Dita von Teese. I am preying that I get my husbands makeup correct and authentic to Manson himself. Myself as Dita should not be so difficult...I hope. 

I have pieces of our costumes to share with you, our hats. 
View attachment 136896


Thank you for reading my first blog and Happy Haunting! ​


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

sounds like fun!


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

my wife and I have halloween parties very similar (adults only) halloween parties every year. do not be disappointed in lack of RSVPs or the less than expected to show. I received advise from fellow haunted from this forum buck in 2005 when I cancelled my first attempt at a Halloween party and only one couple RSVP'd. I was told to go into it with the attitude that you are going to have a blast whether 10


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

or 50 show up. We found that the more people who


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

show up the harder it is to do contest. people want to eat, drink, and mingle. if they have that...it will be a success.


----------

